# silly comments



## rayray119 (Oct 27, 2021)

Just wondering what silly comments people have gotten.

so far Ive had " I don;t understand you're so skinny why do you have diabetes"(diabeties is acully partlly the reason")

and in resposne "oh i feel like i might be going low I'm going need to check" you shouldn't be if you've done you're insullin right"(baring in mind that ther're still working out what the right insullin is for me" but it doesn't work like that anyway")


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 27, 2021)

Golly, where to start!

The best one probably was a friend who watched me injecting my daughter shortly after she was diagnosed, and said “i don’t know how you can do that, I couldn’t!” (Er, given that the alternative is certain death, I think you’d probably find that you could...)
“She will grow out of it won’t she?” (I wish!)
“Do you have to do that all the time?” When watching the finger pricking palaver just before a meal

During the time at primary school I got the distinct impression that some members of staff thought it was all a bit of a fuss about nothing, unless they were faced with a hypo that needed more than one lot of glucose to fix it and then suddenly there was big panic!  And one of the first aiders at her current school seems to expect glucose to be an instant fix (she has Dexcom sensors now with constant readout on her pump) and I had the woman on the phone one day wanting to know why the pump was just reading LOW (=less than 2.2) and there was no immediate improvement after she’d downed a glucose drink; so I had to explain that although glucose works faster than anything else it still has to go through the stomach first and that takes time, which is why the rule is don’t check levels again for 15 minutes.  Also had the same woman asking why she didn’t immediately start coming down from a high after injecting insulin; well insulin doesn’t work as fast as glucose so you probably have to wait longer than 15 minutes to see the effect of that!

The most annoying are people assuming that she can’t eat certain things and then don’t listen when you try to explain that actually she can eat anything as long as she gives herself the correct dose of insulin with it.  Actually had teachers trying to prevent her from eating biscuits at a Christmas party when she’d already bolused the insulin for them, then when I arrived to pick her up I had to shovel glucose down her for most of the next hour to try to prevent a massive hypo.  And then one time in a French class they were going to be doing food tasting, so I went to see the teacher to ask what foods would be involved so that we could get a rough idea of carb count.  Stupid woman would NOT listen, every time I mentioned the word “insulin” you’d think I’d sworn at her, and my daughter’s class ended up only being allowed to try the cheeses and the other class got all the pastries, which was exactly what I was trying to avoid!  I did wonder afterwards whether it would have helped if I’d explained to the teacher that my daughter isn’t using needles to inject her insulin, she just has to push a few buttons on her pump, but maybe it wouldn’t, the woman clearly knew exactly what she thought was required and wasn’t going to accept anything else!  Those ones annoy me the most, don’t tell me how to look after my child’s medical condition unless you’ve been to all the hospital appointments with us!!

Thankfully most of the staff at her secondary school are much more switched on and LISTEN when I tell them how to deal with things...


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 27, 2021)

My daughter has just walked in and added the following: daft first aider at the current school watched her inserting a new cannula after the old one had become detached.  Daughter made a small exclamation of “ow” as it went in, and the woman said “does it hurt then?”  OK so not everyone understands pumps and stuff, but what does the woman think is happening, she’s shooting a needle into herself at speed, it only hurts for a second but yes it is going to sting a bit!


----------



## helli (Oct 27, 2021)

I too have had the "you're too thin" comment and the "are you sure you can eat that?" question.
I have also been asked "Do you have the severe type of diabetes?"

My colleague amused me the other day. There are two of us in our extended team with Type 1. I am using a pump controlled via a phone app and the other is on MDI. As I was tucking into a bowl of pasta, my non-diabetic comment said that I control my condition much better because I am not always injecting like the other diabetic is. I had to explain how much more discrete a pump is and how it works.


----------



## freesia (Oct 27, 2021)

Comments i've had

"You don't control your diabetes very well if you have hypos/it goes a bit high"

"Ooopps sorry, you can't have these can you" (passing round biscuits, despite being told actually i can, i just don't choose to or want one)

"I don't know how you do it" (testing, carb counting, injecting etc...as if i have a choice!!)

"My relative/friend got rid of diabetes. If they can, then so can you"

"My relative/friend has diabetes. Yours must be so much worse if you have to inject as they only take a tablet"

All comments are down to ignorance about diabetes but it can make you feel rubbish/cross/fed up when trying to educate that person about the condition.


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 27, 2021)

''Cant eat that'', really just watch then. Lost count of ridiculous comments, some well meaning mind.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 27, 2021)

freesia said:


> Comments i've had
> 
> "You don't control your diabetes very well if you have hypos/it goes a bit high"
> 
> ...


I have been guiitlly of thinking that one type means you're too low and the other means you're too high before hard now i kick mysef for thinking that in the past.


----------



## Robin (Oct 27, 2021)

The most frustrating comment I had was after carefully explaining how I calculated carbs and bolused the correct insulin, so yes, I could have this chocolate brownie they were frowning at….'Well, that’s what you’ve convinced yourself, anyway…..'


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 27, 2021)

rayray119 said:


> Just wondering what silly comments people have gotten.
> 
> so far Ive had " I don;t understand you're so skinny why do you have diabetes"(diabeties is acully partlly the reason")
> 
> and in resposne "oh i feel like i might be going low I'm going need to check" you shouldn't be if you've done you're insullin right"(baring in mind that ther're still working out what the right insullin is for me" but it doesn't work like that anyway")


This is the reason why i don't tell many people. I just cannot  be bothered to explain things to them again and again and again...


----------



## Bloden (Oct 27, 2021)

I think the most frustrating thing for me is when people ask for an explanation then don’t listen to said explanation, and half an hour later say something classic like “Can you eat that?”   (Love your reaction @nonethewiser, hahaha).

My best friend is brilliant - she asks intelligent questions, and listens to my response...if only everyone was that patient.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 27, 2021)

Woman from Guernsey when we were both on holiday on a campsite in France, regaled us with the tale of their good friend who had T2 and having first lost all the feeling in his feet, injured one of em and landed up losing it, have you still got feeling in yours, cos it just happens after X number of years, doesn't it?  Yes, I have still got feeling everywhere thanks and No it doesn't happen automatically.  Oh good! - your diabetes obviously isn't as bad as his then, is it!  I walked away.  Pete said, No - hers is simply far better controlled than his !


----------



## freesia (Oct 27, 2021)

rayray119 said:


> I have been guiitlly of thinking that one type means you're too low and the other means you're too high before hard now i kick mysef for thinking that in the past.


It is just ignorance about both types. I admit i didn't know anything about diabetes myself until i was diagnosed. I just wish people would ask then listen to the answers.


----------



## Peely66 (Oct 27, 2021)

I've had "Diabetes? Isn't that fatal?" My response, "Life's fatal".


----------



## JJay (Oct 27, 2021)

I think I must be very fortunate as I can honestly say that in 26 years I've never had what I'd consider to be a stupid question or remark. Yes, I've had to explain a lot to people with varying degrees of ignorance/experience of diabetes, but then ignorance alone doesn't make you silly! 

Maybe I've just happened to move in circles where the incidence of Type 1 is higher than the norm - 3 of us in one department (approx 40 people) at work and only last month there were 3 of us on a table of 10 to celebrate my birthday.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 27, 2021)

Oh add to list just too weeks in "if you go low in night you can go into a corma" from a compete stanger thats verey helpful


----------



## trophywench (Oct 27, 2021)

A korma isn't my favourite either - I'd rather go into a dupiaza or a balti meself ......


----------



## Telemóveis (Oct 28, 2021)

-


----------



## helli (Oct 28, 2021)

I have just remembered one from my mother when I told I had just been diagnosed with diabetes: "Oh no, diabetics have their feet cut off!"
Like many, this was based on ignorance and very little information. She is much better informed nowadays.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Oct 28, 2021)

the nurse at my surgery when my diagnosis changed to type 1 said .. ooh you are a strange one, we only had one other like you on our books…. But she died


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 28, 2021)

Wow that is so encouraging.....not!


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 28, 2021)

From several different people in different places whilst I was treating a hypo “would you like a glass of water?”.  

From a particularly irritating and stupid female manager I had to endure during my final few months of working.  “Come into my office I want to discuss xxx you can eat that later” whilst I was eating my lunch.  “No I can’t I bolussed half an hour ago”.   She also continued to talk at me when I’d said “sorry, I need to treat this hypo urgently”.

Or the classic “my friend has diabetes and she eats loads of sugar, why can’t you.”


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 28, 2021)

"I got you some gluten free bread!" is still my favourite.


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 28, 2021)

Eddy Edson said:


> "I got you some gluten free bread!" is still my favourite.


Love it!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm thinking of having a T-Shirt printed with "It's not the diabetes" for when I go to hospital diabetes appointments in my wheelchair, to stop folk looking at my feet. That's kind of the reverse of the thread topic, but it does display another aspect of life as T1 - folk (including Doctors) always assume any problem you get is caused by diabetes.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 28, 2021)

After my 40th birthday people including doctors and hospitals all started assuming I must be T2 - and that is VERY wearing indeed!  As is having GPs telling me when reviewing my blood test results that a TSH result of over 3.0 is perfectly OK ....... even when I said 'So that's the last 2 TSH results 6 months apart over 3.0 so no it isn't in my book' - No it isn't at all unusual, because TSH results frequently vary by comparatively huge amounts all your life!  Zip your lip Jen, you have a phone call booked with your consultant in a few weeks time.  

Oh, there's a thing - consultant agreed with ME and corrective action instigated pdq!


----------



## Flower (Oct 28, 2021)

My friend came to stay for a few days and bought me a bottle of 1 Cal spray oil so I could eat chips without a problem. It was a lovely idea but chips are still lumps of carbs that need insulin whether it's 1 Cal spray oil or not. 

The other one that amuses me is people asking who comes out to change my pump cannulas/test my glucose like I have a personal supply of DSN's on call for every snack or cannula change I need.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 28, 2021)

Flower said:


> The other one that amuses me is people asking who comes out to change my pump cannulas/test my glucose like I have a personal supply of DSN's on call for every snack or cannula change I need.


When I told a friend’s daughter that I had to inject insulin 4 times a day, she said “So you have to go to the doctor 4x a day!” She had a good excuse - she was only 8 years old.


----------



## Stuvart (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm t2 but with suspected vestibular neuropathy (big head injury from an rtc may have created a weak/damaged nerve then attacked by uncontrolled diabetes) which causes vertigo (never had it before the rtc)and every time I go a bit dizzy there's one guy at work who will offer me sweets thinking I'm going hypo where as on my case if my sugars go high (above 9ish) I get dizzy it dont matter how many times I tell him its the other way round.
 I've also had the how have you got the d as your not fat or lazy.
 And of course there's always oh have a cake/cookie/sweet thing it won't hurt my friend 'had' diabetes  and they eat every thing.
 Actually thats the one that bothers me the most those who compare me with a friend of a friend who 'supposedly' have t2 and eat everything and are in remission.
 I think its mostly down to stereotyping and ignorance of people thinking that diabetes is like most other illnesses and are all the same like a cold or something, where as us with it know that what works for one may not work for another. Excuse the rant.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Oct 29, 2021)

*Warning this post contains graphic content that some viewers may find disturbing *

Todays silly comment… would you like one of my birthday brownies mum? Followed by oh yeah sorry.


----------



## helli (Oct 29, 2021)

EmmaL76 said:


> *Warning this post contains graphic content that some viewers may find disturbing *
> 
> Todays silly comment… would you like one of my birthday brownies mum? Followed by oh yeah sorry.


They look amazing  - I am impressed that you resisted.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 29, 2021)

After my amputation someone said to me "You couldn't have used you meter very much when you were younger!" I pointed out they hadn't been invented then and it was nearly two decades later before they started becoming available!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 29, 2021)

.... and would not have been any use really either even if we did have meters, since the insulins available then were hardly adjustable anyway!


----------



## Abi (Oct 29, 2021)

rayray119 said:


> Just wondering what silly comments people have gotten.
> 
> so far Ive had " I don;t understand you're so skinny why do you have diabetes"(diabeties is acully partlly the reason")
> 
> and in resposne "oh i feel like i might be going low I'm going need to check" you shouldn't be if you've done you're insullin right"(baring in mind that ther're still working out what the right insullin is for me" but it doesn't work like that anyway")


I was diagnosed with type one diabetes 35 years and a month ago. I am skinny- never been big and am now trying to feed my face to gain an extra kilo or two...
As per the second comment ***8@f!
I've obviously regularly not been doing my insulin right. I am afraid that is just the way it is- frequently needs tweaking. Having said that libre 2 has drastically reduced number of lows and time in low range as I set it to alarm once blood glucose down to 4.4. This is something you should probably consider


----------



## Abi (Oct 29, 2021)

At least "they" are allowing you some cake


Telemóveis said:


> « If you had cake after lunch, you can’t have cake after dinner » and other similar comments...
> 
> Luckily this has stopped and my sweet tooth remains satisfied
> 
> My friends are great with it, will ask questions but also just lets me get on with it. Helps that there are 2 T1D in our group, although feel bad that they had to go through the whole DKA thing twice


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 29, 2021)

trophywench said:


> .... and would not have been any use really either even if we did have meters, since the insulins available then were hardly adjustable anyway!I wod dispute tjat



I would dispute that. For very many years I was on MDI witb soluble insulin. The various attempts with once a day insulins were never satisfactory


----------



## trophywench (Oct 29, 2021)

Not all of us were offered such things - I used once a day Ultralente from diagnosis until the mid 1980s.


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 30, 2021)

MikeyBikey said:


> After my amputation someone said to me "You couldn't have used you meter very much when you were younger!" I pointed out they hadn't been invented then and it was nearly two decades later before they started becoming available!



No fixing stupid is there, as bad as it gets that one.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 30, 2021)

Very early 1980s I treated myself to a Roche one I bought from Boots in B'ham city centre (where I always got my prescriptions from as it was just the other end of New Street from my office, so easiest place for me and I could either nip to BHS (for eg lightbulbs, hats or knickers) or M&S (eg knickers, bras, OH's underpants, knitwear) during the same lunch hour plus could look in the windows of every single different shoe shop as I walked past - and might even have time to browse handbags etc in Salisburys) and funded the strips at c.£15 a tub myself - mid 1980s I was told by my GP I could have the strips on prescription now - ie free!


----------



## Diabolized (Oct 31, 2021)

I've had comments on my size from health care professionals saying 'your too skinny to be diabetic'. 
I also had an elderly aunt who saw me injecting insulin and said 'do you still have to do that. Aren't you cured yet?'

It just shows a lack of understanding about diabetes, even among health care professionals.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 31, 2021)

A friend  (another lifelong T1) was in a pub


Diabolized said:


> I've had comments on my size from health care professionals saying 'your too skinny to be diabetic'.
> I also had an elderly aunt who saw me injecting insulin and said 'do you still have to do that. Aren't you cured yet?'
> 
> It just shows a lack of understanding about diabetes, even among health care professionals.





Diabolized said:


> I've had comments on my size from health care professionals saying 'your too skinny to be diabetic'.
> I also had an elderly aunt who saw me injecting insulin and said 'do you still have to do that. Aren't you cured yet?'
> 
> It just shows a lack of understanding about diabetes, even among health care professionals.




A friend (another lifelong T1) was having a quiet drink in his local when some barstool know-it-all started commenting he must have have been a very fat child to get diabetes. My friend tried to explain but the comments kept coming and in the end my friend asked him to shut up. He didn't so my friend floored him (not really recommended). Both were banned but my friend was allowed in the following week!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 31, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Very early 1980s I treated myself to a Roche one I bought from Boots in B'ham city centre (where I always got my prescriptions from as it was just the other end of New Street from my office, so easiest place for me and I could either nip to BHS (for eg lightbulbs, hats or knickers) or M&S (eg knickers, bras, OH's underpants, knitwear) during the same lunch hour plus could look in the windows of every single different shoe shop as I walked past - and might even have time to browse handbags etc in Salisburys) and funded the strips at c.£15 a tub myself - mid 1980s I was told by my GP I could have the strips on prescription now - ie free!



When I got my first meter only diabetic clinics were allowed to prescribe strips. Often yo only get 25 and felt lucky if you got 50 for six months. I subsidised by buying my own (expensive). It was a relief wheny GP could prescribe even if quantities were limited.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 31, 2021)

We still don't have an emoji that signifies 'I don't blame your mate whatever cos it really is so frustrating trying to reason with an unarmed person - and I approve of the landlord' !


----------



## Ianhat (Oct 31, 2021)

When I was fishing the bailiff came roundand asked me to leave the lake I was on when I asked why his answer was
"We don't like your Type of here"
My reply was what type am I (thinking maybe only Type 2 can fish it )
It turns out another angler had seen me taking my insulin I was undercover in my day shelter so how he seen me was a miracle and thought I was injecting heroin or something 
When I explained and showed him my diabetes bag he couldn't apologise enough


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 31, 2021)

Ianhat said:


> When I was fishing the bailiff came roundand asked me to leave the lake I was on when I asked why his answer was
> "We don't like your Type of here"
> My reply was what type am I (thinking maybe only Type 2 can fish it )
> It turns out another angler had seen me taking my insulin I was undercover in my day shelter so how he seen me was a miracle and thought I was injecting heroin or something
> When I explained and showed him my diabetes bag he couldn't apologise enough


i do get funny looks sometimes when i inject in public


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 31, 2021)

Ianhat said:


> When I was fishing the bailiff came roundand asked me to leave the lake I was on when I asked why his answer was
> "We don't like your Type of here"
> My reply was what type am I (thinking maybe only Type 2 can fish it )
> It turns out another angler had seen me taking my insulin I was undercover in my day shelter so how he seen me was a miracle and thought I was injecting heroin or something
> When I explained and showed him my diabetes bag he couldn't apologise enough



Years ago iofren went to stock car meets with friends. One day we went to Wimbledon so asmy friends disappeared into a Wimpy I stayed in the Ford Zephyr 6 to take my insulin. When Iooked up two picemen were looking in through the side window. Anyway it was quickly resolved. It turned out someone had looked in through the car window, seen my paraphernalia and reported to the police that someone was doing drugs. Later I wondered if it fact it had been an opportunist thief?


----------



## Ivostas66 (Nov 1, 2021)

Had some mind boggling comments from people, such as "you have to eat peas with lots of your meals now don't you?" to a member of my department who dragged me into a meeting as his mental health was suffering to to my condition "It's not fair on the department, this has been affecting us for four years now...FOUR YEARS!"

The best comment ever came from a colleague/ close friend at work. Departments bring in cakes each week on a rotation throughout the year for staff to indulge in. My BG was a bit low at 4.2 and I spied a homemade lemon drizzle cake so grabbed a slice. "Should you be eating that?" snapped at me from a grumpy member of staff. I was a bit hurt by the comment - possibly because my BG was a bit low. Before I could comment, my friend stepped in front of me and said "should _you_ be eating that?" to her, whilst pointing at her plate. "Minute on the lips, lifetime on the hips!" She then smiled at me and said "it's just ignorance, ignore ridiculous comments from people like her!" I actually had an apology from her the following day!


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 26, 2021)

add to list the other day "my blood surgers high"   "did you eat something surgering"


----------



## Daisycoo (Nov 26, 2021)

Favourite ones to date, 7/8 weeks in to T1D  after being rushed to hospital literally chapping at deaths door … 
“ You must of ate to much sugar as a kid” - no my pancreas is essentially dead 
“How can you inject yourself” - eh because if I don’t I’ll die!! 
“Where do you buy your diabetic foods because you can’t eat xyz” followed by “how can you eat anything, your diabetic” 
“That is disgusting, you should go to the bathroom and inject like a decent person would” - no, nopey nope! I sits, I stabs, I eats  
“Imagine taking drugs in front of you’re kid”  - bore off, she knows what it is for etc 
Honestly the list is ridiculously long already! My personal favourite is the one question asked to my kid 
“Are you sure it’s insulin mum is injecting herself with” - I’m 100% sure it life saving medication and the reason I’m still here to see my kid grow up. 

Gee me strength, my eye rolls are awfully strong at this point aha. The mind boggles and some need to give there heads a wobble!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 27, 2021)

Good God, Daisy!  Afraid I'd have slapped whoever said that - insulting evil minded barsteward!


----------



## Daisycoo (Nov 27, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Good God, Daisy!  Afraid I'd have slapped whoever said that - insulting evil minded barsteward!


For which one?! Aha. Awk I’ve got a gob on me when it’s needed. Never been one to be shy about putting folk firmly back into their place. Ignorant folk soon shut down when hit with the facts


----------



## trophywench (Nov 27, 2021)

'Are you sure your mum's injecting insulin?' to a child!

Not that I actually know for a fact, BUT as an adult I have always assumed rightly or wrongly that illegal drugs aren't delivered via pens ..... but I'd want to know from the person asking  exactly how any child could be expected to know that !


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 27, 2021)

trophywench said:


> 'Are you sure your mum's injecting insulin?' to a child!
> 
> Not that I actually know for a fact, BUT as an adult I have always assumed rightly or wrongly that illegal drugs aren't delivered via pens ..... but I'd want to know from the person asking  exactly how any child could be expected to know that !


i did have someone moved away from me when i injected for my lunch on a beach


----------



## trophywench (Nov 27, 2021)

Ray, you just have to shrug at those - and mutter Wish I had the choice of doing that! - but at least they didn't cause YOU any inconvenience so they did the right thing for themselves and you, which is fine by me.


----------



## Daisycoo (Nov 29, 2021)

trophywench said:


> 'Are you sure your mum's injecting insulin?' to a child!
> 
> Not that I actually know for a fact, BUT as an adult I have always assumed rightly or wrongly that illegal drugs aren't delivered via pens ..... but I'd want to know from the person asking  exactly how any child could be expected to know that !


Folk just don’t seem to have common sense with  things. Swiftly put in their place and move on


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 30, 2021)

My own husband the other day was watching the news and started complaining that it’s being considered whether people might need a second booster of covid vaccine, and that “we’ll be like pincushions”!  To which I had to point out that 1) your own daughter has to stab herself with cannula needles every 2-3 days and has said cannula and CGM sensor filament permanently sticking into her; 2) my mum is also type 1 on MDI and has to have 4 injections every single day.  Those people probably can consider themselves to be pincushions; someone with no other health problems who has just one vaccination needle every few months can not!!


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 30, 2021)

Sally71 said:


> My own husband the other day was watching the news and started complaining that it’s being considered whether people might need a second booster of covid vaccine, and that “we’ll be like pincushions”!  To which I had to point out that 1) your own daughter has to stab herself with cannula needles every 2-3 days and has said cannula and CGM sensor filament permanently sticking into her; 2) my mum is also type 1 on MDI and has to have 4 injections every single day.  Those people probably can consider themselves to be pincushions; someone with no other health problems who has just one vaccination needle every few months can not!!


i would rather have a booster jab then not


----------



## trophywench (Nov 30, 2021)

@Sally71 - OMG - I've only been jabbing 50 years so don't yet know - at what stage will people like us start to leak our bodily fluids, does your husband think?


----------



## gll (Dec 3, 2021)

on phoning opticians today to ask them about an earlier eye test...

receptionist: which one is it (she meant type)
me: type 2
receptionist: is that the one that is bad that needs medication or is it the one with just diet
me: facepalm


----------



## rayray119 (Dec 3, 2021)

I was in a shop yesterday i head yesterday i head someone somthing the lines of "ill be diabetic with all this


----------



## Stuvart (Dec 3, 2021)

Not silly per say but it really annoyed me. From the comments section of granada news about the rise of type 2 in kids.
Hope you can make it out.


----------



## Gwynn (Dec 4, 2021)

Ohhhhh, type 2 is a choice. I never knew that. *Well*, I choose not to have it then. Er, that doesn't seem to have worked. Next!

There IS a lot of ignorance out there and to be honest I can't blame them. If something doesn't affect or impact you why would you know about it, and that is the case for the majority of people. Sadly, it doesn't stop them making daft, ill informed comments though.


----------



## Stuvart (Dec 4, 2021)

Gwynn said:


> Ohhhhh, type 2 is a choice. I never knew that. *Well*, I choose not to have it then. Er, that doesn't seem to have worked. Next!
> 
> There IS a lot of ignorance out there and to be honest I can't blame them. If something doesn't affect or impact you why would you know about it, and that is the case for the majority of people. Sadly, it doesn't stop them making daft, ill informed comments though.


Yeah there's so much ignorance and stereotyping about the d out there, but that comment really got me wound up, as a healthy middle age bloke who cycles 12 miles a day and was only a couple of stone overweight and never liking fizzy/sweet stuff then getting diagnosed as type 2 came a hell of a shock but it sure as hell wasn't a choice.


----------



## chaoticcar (Dec 4, 2021)

I haven't got diabetes cos I'm not fat .I wish I had a £ for every time I have heard that 
Carol


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 17, 2022)

I know I started this thread last year but I'm followingg advice of not starting a new theard when it's related to what I said in past.     now almost everytime I say I'm come down with something or not feeling well or something isn't quite right in get comments like "is it the diabeties"


----------



## Lucyr (Apr 17, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I know I started this thread last year but I'm followingg advice of not starting a new theard when it's related to what I said in past.     now almost everytime I say I'm come down with something or not feeling well or something isn't quite right in get comments like "is it the diabeties"


Makes sense. My first thought whenever I feel unwell is “is it my diabetes” too. It often is the cause of feeling unwell so it’s important to test when you feel off.


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 17, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Makes sense. My first thought whenever I feel unwell is “is it my diabetes” too. It often is the cause of feeling unwell so it’s important to test when you feel off.


No sorry I mean gernal illness not just a one time feeling off. Like when "I've not been we'll this week" etc whenever I'm gernarlly ill.


----------



## leonS (Apr 17, 2022)

Member of staff at A&E:
"You should never give them insulin when they are not eating normally."

I object to being referred to as one of "them"
No one gives me insulin except me.
Eating or not never stop giving insulin to a type 1 unless you want to kill.


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 17, 2022)

leonS said:


> Member of staff at A&E:
> "You should never give them insulin when they are not eating normally."
> 
> I object to being referred to as one of "them"
> ...


Oh I heard horror stories about hostpals trying to mange peoples diabetties if I ever have an overnight stay in a hostpal(not that im planing to) im insisting that I do it.


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I know I started this thread last year but I'm followingg advice of not starting a new theard when it's related to what I said in past.     now almost everytime I say I'm come down with something or not feeling well or something isn't quite right in get comments like "is it the diabeties"


I know what you mean. Early on after my diagnosis, I was a bit tetchy, and my husband said sympathetically 'Oh, is it your blood sugars?' and I bit his head of with 'No I’m just in a bad mood!'

Seriously, though, I have read other threads on here where people have been to their GP with a problem, and been fobbed off with 'Oh it’s your diabetes' and the collective wisdom of the forum has always been to respond to your GP with 'OK, let’s pretend for a minute that I don’t have diabetes. If I came in here presenting with this particular symptom as a non-diabetic person, what would you be thinking?'


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 17, 2022)

Robin said:


> I know what you mean. Early on after my diagnosis, I was a bit tetchy, and my husband said sympathetically 'Oh, is it your blood sugars?' and I bit his head of with 'No I’m just in a bad mood!'
> 
> Seriously, though, I have read other threads on here where people have been to their GP with a problem, and been fobbed off with 'Oh it’s your diabetes' and the collective wisdom of the forum has always been to respond to your GP with 'OK, let’s pretend for a minute that I don’t have diabetes. If I came in here presenting with this particular symptom as a non-diabetic person, what would you be thinking?'


  Saying that though when I spoke to my doctors before digouous they diagnosed me with a thoart infection.


----------



## Benny G (Apr 17, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Saying that though, when I spoke to my doctor (just) before I was diagnosed as diabetic, they diagnosed me with a throat infection.



Which was, of course, due to diabetes


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 17, 2022)

Benny G said:


> Which was, of course, due to diabetes


It wasn't a thourt infection at all it was undiagnosed diabeties


----------



## Benny G (Apr 17, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> It wasn't a thourt infection at all it was undiagnosed diabeties


Diabetes In your throat?


----------



## Benny G (Apr 18, 2022)

Just before I got diagnosed with diabetes I was quite poorly, along with the usual symptoms of (untreated) diabetes I endured a large thrombosis in my right calf muscle. The thrombosis took about a month to go down, while my leg recovered, I felt worse and worse and worse.
I was so relieved when the test results showed diabetes, as I had feared I could have cancer, or AIDS, or any number of fatal conditions.
When I asked the Dr about my thrombosis he said something along the lines of "Diabetes: causes, allows, and exacerbates, a long list of ailments." So even if it isn't caused by diabetes, just having diabetes makes it worse.


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 18, 2022)

Benny G said:


> Diabetes In your throat?


That's was what was causing the dry thought and month and the other symptom that weren't to do with my throat


----------



## Benny G (Apr 18, 2022)

Benny G said:


> Which was, of course, due to diabetes



The throat infection is still a throat infection.

The thrombosis is still thrombosis. 

In both cases the diabetes 'may or may not' be involved.


----------



## Jacen017 (Apr 18, 2022)

For myself, aside from all of the "Are you SURE you can eat that" it's the sheer overreaction of people around me.

Sleep in? I must have had a hypo in my sleep and gone into a coma.

Gone on my lunch break? Several interruptions checking on how I'm managing to cope with food.

Libre alarm goes off? Better phone an ambulance.

In all seriousness though, I'm incredibly grateful to have so many caring people around me.


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 18, 2022)

Jacen017 said:


> For myself, aside from all of the "Are you SURE you can eat that" it's the sheer overreaction of people around me.
> 
> Sleep in? I must have had a hypo in my sleep and gone into a coma.
> 
> ...


Oh yes I get it when people freak out over a signal reading I have it at work somethings.  There's one great manger though who is always making sure im okay In shift if he's there but not in an oversteping way he's the one that told me to go home when I turned up not feeling great on friday(miss quite a lot shifts in the last couple weeks due to something going on)


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 18, 2022)

Jacen017 said:


> For myself, aside from all of the "Are you SURE you can eat that" it's the sheer overreaction of people around me.
> 
> Sleep in? I must have had a hypo in my sleep and gone into a coma.
> 
> ...


Annoying though it is, probably better that people care too much than not enough though.  We’ve had it both ways.  My daughter does ballet, had to change dance schools when she was about 8 due to timing clashes with other things.  At the first ballet school, after she was diagnosed I went to see the teacher to explain, and her reaction was the same as if I’d said my daughter had had a cold last week, which meant I never felt safe leaving her there unattended as it didn’t seem that the diabetes was being taken seriously.  Whereas the teacher at the new school totally gets it, allows us to keep labelled cans of drinks in her fridge for hypos, used to ask me for permission whenever she wanted to give the class little chocolate treats at the end of shows (eventually got used to the fact that I always said yes and stopped asking). Used to phone me a lot but now knows how to deal with it if necessary.

Similarly, daughter has been having a lot of problems lately with non-epileptic seizures which we’re still trying to get to the bottom of, she has also developed Tourette syndrome which can cause quite a lot of havoc.  Some teachers panic, some, who have obviously had first aid training, handle it much better.  One teacher sent me quite a scathing email when she hadn’t done very well in a test, I replied that I was very sorry that she was having some health problems, what a shame that when a child doesn’t do well it is automatically assumed that they must be messing about or not paying attention instead of asking whether there is a problem.  Then one day she had a seizure in his class which went on for so long that an ambulance was called, and he finally gets it now!

I think I’d rather have people checking up on her a bit too often than not taking it seriously!


----------



## Jacen017 (Apr 18, 2022)

Sally71 said:


> Annoying though it is, probably better that people care too much than not enough though.  We’ve had it both ways.  My daughter does ballet, had to change dance schools when she was about 8 due to timing clashes with other things.  At the first ballet school, after she was diagnosed I went to see the teacher to explain, and her reaction was the same as if I’d said my daughter had had a cold last week, which meant I never felt safe leaving her there unattended as it didn’t seem that the diabetes was being taken seriously.  Whereas the teacher at the new school totally gets it, allows us to keep labelled cans of drinks in her fridge for hypos, used to ask me for permission whenever she wanted to give the class little chocolate treats at the end of shows (eventually got used to the fact that I always said yes and stopped asking). Used to phone me a lot but now knows how to deal with it if necessary.
> 
> Similarly, daughter has been having a lot of problems lately with non-epileptic seizures which we’re still trying to get to the bottom of, she has also developed Tourette syndrome which can cause quite a lot of havoc.  Some teachers panic, some, who have obviously had first aid training, handle it much better.  One teacher sent me quite a scathing email when she hadn’t done very well in a test, I replied that I was very sorry that she was having some health problems, what a shame that when a child doesn’t do well it is automatically assumed that they must be messing about or not paying attention instead of asking whether there is a problem.  Then one day she had a seizure in his class which went on for so long that an ambulance was called, and he finally gets it now!
> 
> I think I’d rather have people checking up on her a bit too often than not taking it seriously!


Absolutely, that's why I added the "in all seriousness" bit at the end of my post


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 18, 2022)

All through primary school there were definitely some staff who thought the diabetes was all a big fuss about nothing, especially as usually if she did go low she just ate a few jelly babies and then was perfectly alright again about 10 minutes later.  Until she had a big hypo that took more than one lot of JBs to resolve, then they suddenly went into panic mode as it finally dawned on them that yes, it really is that serious!!  There are a few diabetic children still at that school and they seem to be dealt with a lot better, guess I was unlucky or something, or people didn’t treat me the same as other parents because I work there


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 18, 2022)

Sally71 said:


> All through primary school there were definitely some staff who thought the diabetes was all a big fuss about nothing, especially as usually if she did go low she just ate a few jelly babies and then was perfectly alright again about 10 minutes later.  Until she had a big hypo that took more than one lot of JBs to resolve, then they suddenly went into panic mode as it finally dawned on them that yes, it really is that serious!!  There are a few diabetic children still at that school and they seem to be dealt with a lot better, guess I was unlucky or something, or people didn’t treat me the same as other parents because I work there


Hmm I think im lucky to have one of the mangers at work who seems to get it. (Athough I think he's always been caring towards staff not just with that).


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 18, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I have been guiitlly of thinking that one type means you're too low and the other means you're too high before hard now i kick mysef for thinking that in the past.


That was exactly what I thought before I was diagnosed.  I try to be patient with the silly comments and explain, as they are always well meaning.  However sometimes it is very irritating.

There are the usual ones mentioned above
- I don’t think I could ever inject
- Now you have a pump I guess you don’t have to do anything at all (if only)
- I saw an article and it explained how you can cure your diabetes
- I wasn’t sure what to make as I don’t know what you are allowed to eat.
- Why do you have hypos if you have a pump
…

At the other end a GOOD friend sent me the carb count of the meal that she had prepared for us as we were going round for supper.
A cafe didn’t know the carbs for their scones, but promised to find out by next time I went there.  And they did.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 18, 2022)

EmmaL76 said:


> the nurse at my surgery when my diagnosis changed to type 1 said .. ooh you are a strange one, we only had one other like you on our books…. But she died


!!!!!!!  I hope she is no longer the person you see.
We are a rarity in the local Practices so it is not a surprise that they find us strange but that person needs a large dose of sensitivity injected in her.


----------



## freesia (Apr 18, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> We are a rarity in the local Practices so it is not a surprise that they find us strange


Back in February i had a review at the surgery, the first once since Covid. The Nurse was one i hadn't seen before. She didn't say anything apart from "hhmmm" when i showed her my libre stats at the time (i think it was about 90% over 7 days and about 80% over 90 days - i'd had a good quarter!). She was more bothered about me "putting on a significant amount of weight" (bearing in mind we have had 2yrs of lockdowns and my last review with them was about 12 months after the t1 diagnosis when i'd lost 5 stone!). I know it is more of a specialist area but a little encouragement or praise doesn't go amiss. The only positive thing that was said was that i had no hard skin on my feet


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 19, 2022)

freesia said:


> (bearing in mind we have had 2yrs of lockdowns


… and it is a well known fact that clothes left in the wardrobe during lockdown had shrunk. 
Definitely our experience


----------



## freesia (Apr 19, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> … and it is a well known fact that clothes left in the wardrobe during lockdown had shrunk.
> Definitely our experience


 definitely!


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 19, 2022)

freesia said:


> I know it is more of a specialist area but a little encouragement or praise doesn't go amiss


I think sometimes we need to let them know how we feel.  In theory I focus on my feedback from my specialist appointments, and limit my visit to the Practice to a foot tickle and having bloods and urine checks.  Having said that I am fortunate that our current Practice nurse is very interested in my pump and the impact is had had and is encouraging.


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 19, 2022)

Well at it was 12.9(did give myself a unit to sort it out)  at around 6 this morning) but which I thought was the pasta last night but since worked out another reason. But after I got up and worked out my breakfasts it was 6.7 so im taking that instead.


----------



## freesia (Apr 19, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> think sometimes we need to let them know how we feel


I don't have access to anyone other than the Surgery as the DSN referred me back to their care 12 months ago. I can ask to be referred back to them if i have a problem though. I think i will be telling the surgery how i feel next time i go for a check up if they continue to not be encouraging. The comment about my weight did upset me as i felt she focussed on all the negatives and nothing positive.


----------

